# Pakistan Tourism Documentaries



## darkinsky

longer length documentaries

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Karakoram





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153072563400481

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atya

Thank you very much for the videos!


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Indus Valley Civilization

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Kalash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Adventures In Hingol, Balochistan, Pakistan Documentary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

chasing storms in Thar desert

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

In The Footsteps Of Alexander The Great [BBC]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Pakistan's &#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740; Broghil Valley (Chitral) - A PTV Documentary (Upscale SD)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

sea turtles in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

darkinsky said:


>



This is such a brilliant find! Many thanks.


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Sath Marau - Seven Killed (Pakistan, Karakorum, Batura Muztagh climbing movie)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

national ka pakistan- Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

National ka Pakistan - Sukkur






National ka Pakistan - Bhawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

National ka Pakistan - Swat






National ka Pakistan - Kalash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Gadani ship breaking, Working Man's Death - Brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Deadliest roads, risking it all - Aljazeera

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Himalaya with Michael Palin - North by Northwest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pboy

Am I the only one who is not able to view the videos? :/


----------



## W.11

National ka Pakistan - Peshawar


----------



## W.11

national ka Pakistan - SIBI


----------



## W.11

National ka Pakistan - Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

National ka Pakistan - Multan


----------



## W.11

national ka Pakistan - Gujranwala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Missile



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

yeh he karachi meri jaan - documentary film

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

*Official movie of Russian National team on K2, West face*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gandhara Connection : Buddhist Monks touring Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to take part in religious invocation]

A delegation of monks from South Korea visiting the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa from 21st October under the name “Gandhara Peace Tour.

Monks to visit the Peshawar Museum, which has the largest collection of Buddhist religious artifacts from the Gandhara civilization after which they will tour Takht Bhai, Mardan which is on the list of UNESCO World Heritage site to offer religious prayers. Schedule visit of Taxila, Swat and Swabi is also part of peace tour.

Directorate of Archaeology & Museums with Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa arranging ceremony to host special koren guest at Peshawar Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Nishat Hotel starts operations in Lahore*




_The eight-floor hotel, located at the Mahmood Kasuri Road Gulberg, offers rooms in categories ranging from deluxe to presidential suites.
*The Nishat Hotel, St James Collection, started operations in Lahore, excitingly calling itself the country’s first boutique hotel that caters to clientele that wants personalised service.
A boutique hotel differentiates itself from a luxury one primarily on size and the number of rooms it has to offer. Focusing on its food, décor and personalised service, the Nishat Hotel aims to do just that.

The eight-floor hotel, located at the Mahmood Kasuri Road Gulberg, offers rooms in categories ranging from deluxe to presidential suites. It even has two to three-room apartments that cater to companies and families alike. Butler services are also offered in the highest category of the suite. Conference along with event rooms and restaurants that offer quality food are also hallmarks of The Nishat Hotel. While focusing on the rooms and food, the management has not forgotten to take security measures as it boasts of parking space for around 100 cars and over 120 CCTV cameras.

The Nishat Hotel General Manager Mujib Syed took pride in the hotel’s uniqueness. “Services here are very personal,” Syed told The Express Tribune. “For instance, you get your own private butler who will look after all requirements round the clock. The food standards we have set are very high. We closely monitor the quality of food and ensure its freshness.

“Our plan is to now expand. We have another hotel opening in Johar Town which would be bigger as it will cater to about 4,000 guests and will have a shopping complex as well.”

While the décor of the hotel is impressive, project manager and interior designer Asima Joosub said the idea was to recreate the European experience. “The entire elements of décor have a feel of classic composition, meeting a punch of colour and form in contrast. The idea was to create a home that makes one feel they are traveling in Europe with the décor ideas synergising with the common colours of grey white and black.”

It is part of the Nishat Group, a Pakistani multinational conglomerate company headquartered in Lahore and established in 1951 by Mian Muhammad Mansha, that has a presence in various sectors including textiles, cement, agriculture among others.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sara saeed

most of the links are dead ?


----------



## IrbiS

sara saeed said:


> most of the links are dead ?


Welcome newbie,

If titles are given, try searching on other sources

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=965501466864165


----------



## ghazi52

...................
*Naran Valley - Miraculous Pakistan*


*



*.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=773962036049316


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi






Gilgit Baltistan





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=878517122203152


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan in 4K | Full Documentary*


----------



## ghazi52

Taxila Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

GILGIT baltistan travel documentary blog , full 35 minutes






Shah jahan masjid and Makli hill, a tourist spot many people do not know of






Karachi Beach exclusive tourism video






Aerial footage of Naran/Kaghan and Gilgit Baltistan






Azad Kashmir aerial takes






WELCOME TO PAKISTAN VIDEO ( pakistan in 4 minutes) for tourists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Northern Pakistan Documentary*
People of Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ahsanhaider

Russian Tourist!


----------



## ghazi52

Tourist Cabins at Fairy meadows, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Happyheart

Documentary Pakistan & India Pre-Partition, History of my Village - part 1 and 2 (With Translation)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore music festival.................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan in process of launching tourism channel*






ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Tourism Development Corporation (PTDC) was in the process of launching a tourism channel, which would cover only tourism matters, said PTDC Managing Director Chaudhry Abdul Ghafoor Khan.

Speaking at a meeting with German Ambassador to Pakistan Ina Lepel, he called bilateral relations between Pakistan and Germany ideal, believing that cooperation in the field of tourism would further enhance these ties.

Pakistan regularly participates in the International Tourism Fair and this year ITB Berlin is being held in the first or second week of March.

“PTDC has been participating in this fair for the last three decades; we have great potential [of attracting tourists because of] our heritage, mountains, valleys, deserts, rivers and beaches,” he emphasised.

“We have a vast variety of delicious cuisines, which can be introduced and promoted internationally in the near future.”

The German ambassador committed to playing a cooperative role in promoting tourism in Pakistan, Ghafoor said.

He assured the envoy of taking measures to promote tourism and present a soft image of Pakistan to the international community.

“In this regard, new destinations are being explored and investors are being invited to invest in setting up pre-fabricated resorts and other facilities,” Ghafoor said.

He revealed that the diplomatic community based in Pakistan and their counterparts around the globe were being contacted to promote tourism.

He urged the German government to review its travel advisory for German tourists desiring to visit Pakistan and suggested that meetings on tourism should continue between the two countries.

Lepel said tourists from Germany were visiting Pakistan for mountaineering and trekking as they were very fond of adventure and nature.

She said German Ministry of Tourism and German Tourism Organisation were already offering reforms in technical and vocational education and training in Pakistan.

She suggested that PTDC might promote domestic tourism in the current circumstances and educate local tourists that they must take care of the environment.

She appreciated efforts of the government of Pakistan for promoting tourism in the country.

I think the number 1 market of tourists for Pakistan is China and I think this channel should have some China suited aspects as China is the ideal place to attract tourism from rather than just the West. Chinese already have a good image of Pakistan because of it's friendly relations with China and they have a huge population of people who have disposable incomes.

I hope this channel isn't like PTV world. Pakistan has an endless supply of camera proficient people and artists that can make this channel into a modern and hip brand rather than PTV Worlds boring and outdated content.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Trek Towards Lake Saif Ul Malook


----------



## ghazi52

Run Away & Live In The Woods.
Call : +92322 88 33 561 For Arrange Your Tours and enjoy your holidays

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Hunza Darbar Hotel, Hunza, GB


















































Another 1000 year old Palace,Khaplu Palace now a beautifully restored luxury Boutique Serena Hotel...


Sangam Hotel, Muzaffarabad, AJK










Jagran Resort, Jagran Valley, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

His Kingdom,

A male Ibex at sunrise! This picture was taken one year ago (07-2016), and remains one of my personal favourites!

My original plan that morning was to photograph a waterfall with this background, but when I opened my tent I saw this Ibex. Changed my idea and followed him untill he reached this point!
*Seven Droechx





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## monitor




----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Watch Real Pakistan in 3 minutes


----------



## ghazi52

Soch Package on the Rise of Tourism in Chitral (10.11.18)





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In the summer of 2008 an international expedition, led by expedition leader Wilco van Rooijen, climbed the 8611m high K2 in Pakistan, without supplementary oxygen. The descent witnessed one of the worst tragedies in climbing history.





__ https://www.facebook.com/






*Mountain Lodge Holiday Home Skardu*

Welcome to the Mountain Lodge Holiday Home Skardu Restaurant & Camping site Northern Pakistan , a new universe dedicated to the pleasure of the senses located in the heart of Skardu and facing the City.
View


























......................................
Mountain Lodge Holiday Home Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Washuk - Balochistan*


----------



## ghazi52

*PAKISTAN TRAVEL - Is It Safe For Tourists?*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*

Tourism 2019 Pakistan..*
Lahore the city of heritage culture hospitality






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s tourism - huge untapped potential and way forward*
By Rai Nasir Ali / Mubashir Ehsan / Hassan
Published: January 28, 2019






Travel and tourism contributed $7.6 billion to Pakistan’s economy in 2016. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: Travel and tourism is one of the largest industries in the world with global economic contribution (direct, indirect and induced) of over $7.6 trillion in 2016.

The direct economic impact of the industry, including accommodation, transportation, entertainment and attractions, was approximately $2.3 trillion. Several countries such as France and the United States are popular tourist destinations, but other lesser-known countries are rapidly emerging to reap economic benefits of the industry.

Throughout the world, the tourism industry has experienced steady growth almost every year. International tourist arrivals increased from 528 million in 2005 to 1.19 billion in 2015. It is predicted that the figure will surpass 1.8 billion by 2030. Each year, Europe receives the largest number of international tourists. It also produces the largest number of travellers with approximately 607 million tourists leaving in 2015, more than double compared to the second largest tourist origin – the Asia-Pacific region.

Pakistan announces e-visa facility for 175 nations, visa-on-arrival for 50 countries

However, it is a pity that tourist numbers in Pakistan hover around an abysmal 2 million per annum on average, which too mostly comprises domestic tourists. This is in stark contrast to our eastern neighbors, China and India, which attracts 60 million and 10 million tourists on average respectively.

Globally, the tourism industry accounts for nearly 10% of the world GDP while its share in Pakistan is merely 2.7% of GDP. This shows that the tourism industry is operating way below its potential and has immense capacity to expand, create jobs and generate revenue for the country.

According to the World Travel and Tourism Council, the direct contribution of travel and tourism to Pakistan’s GDP in 2016 was $7.6 billion (Rs793 billion), constituting 2.7% of GDP. By 2025, the government expects that tourism will contribute $9.5 billion (Rs1 trillion) to the economy.

Obstacles

To begin with, terrorism and the law and order situation are the biggest impediments to the arrival of foreign tourists. The tourism industry works with brand and reputation. People don’t like visiting a country where they know their families will not be safe. It is easy to blame the law and order for the poor performance of the tourism industry in Pakistan, but the number of foreign tourists was not encouraging even before the September 11 incident.

Most activities related to tourism in Pakistan are carried out because of local tourism. There has been a steady increase in local tourism with 38.3 million local tourists reported by the Pakistan Tourism Development Corporation in 2017. But the tourism industry has not even managed to cope with the influx of these local tourists.

Pakistan’s ranking

The Travel and Tourism Competitiveness Index, developed by the World Economic Forum, illustrates enabling factors for all the stakeholders to work together to improve the industry’s competitiveness. The index is divided into four sub-groups – enabling environment, travel and tourism (T&T) policy, infrastructure and natural and cultural resources.

Pakistan is ranked 124th out of 136 countries which is very low considering that there is an abundance of cultural resources. According to this index, Pakistan has 56th position for cultural resources and business travel, which indicates a great potential for Pakistan’s tourism.

There are numerous reasons for the sub-optimal performance of the tourism sector. Security, terrorism and law and order are the main reasons that impede the tourism industry and prevent tourists from visiting Pakistan. Government negligence and bureaucratic inertia is the second main reason that negatively affects this industry. There is no national tourism policy while the sector has been devolved to provinces without having any coordination mechanism at the national level. There seems to be little dedication and commitment at the national and provincial levels towards promotion and projection of tourism opportunities and touristic products.

It should be recognised that the government and private sector go hand in hand in the tourism industry. The government is responsible for a broader policy that lures foreign tourists to the country while the private sector pitches in to cater to tourists on the ground.

Moreover, the governmental tourism departments are inadequately manned and there are no tourism educational and training centres.

In a major step, however, Pakistan last week extended the visa-on-arrival facility to 50 countries and offered e-visa to citizens of 175 countries in a bid to boost tourism.

Tourists in Pakistan, mostly locals, face various challenges as tourism authorities usually do not facilitate them and they have to deal with inadequate facilities. Perhaps, one of the biggest challenge that the tourism industry faces is that there is no coherent and consistent marketing and branding strategy.

This can be compared with other developing countries such as India with its ‘Incredible India’ brand and Malaysia’s ‘Malaysia Truly Asia’ brand which attracts millions of tourists to these countries. Lack of developed physical infrastructure and intra/intercity transportation facilities is another big issue.

We can conveniently make a case for Pakistan’s tourism industry by looking at the case studies of successful tourist destinations across the world, especially those located in Islamic countries.

Lessons learnt

There are many lessons which Pakistan can learn from different ecosystems which could be adopted and replicated according to Pakistan’s socio-economic and religious setup.

It is vitally important to develop a national tourism policy which integrates all the provinces, including Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Jammu and Kashmir. In order to create an enabling environment, the government should promote public-private partnership for a competitive tourism market. Establishment of a tourism board should include public, private and foreign partners.

Domestic tourism has increased but the facilities and the management of tourist hotels are not very accommodating. The government should regulate and standardise the quality of these facilities. Furthermore, monitoring of these facilities quarterly or annually will make hotels maintain their quality of services.

For foreign tourism, one of the most important aspects is to develop a branding strategy which creates a soft image of Pakistan. In this regard, sponsoring clerics, academics and public intellectuals, who espouse a positive and soft version of religion, can prove to be a step in the right direction.

Pakistan is a country blessed with topography, four weathers, picturesque northern areas, Swat valley, religious (Buddhist and Sikh/Hindu), historical sites, etc. Pakistan has a great opportunity to develop a 1,046km-long coastline in the south by creating resorts and hotels.

Pakistan can learn a great deal from brotherly Muslim countries – the United Arab Emirates, Turkey and Malaysia, not only from the tourism perspective, but from the economic and socio-cultural point of view as well.

In order to implement such a grand scheme, all organs of the state should be on a single page. This includes legislators, executives and the judiciary.

Rai Nasir Ali is the Joint Chief Economist and Mubashir Ehsan and Hassan are young development fellow at the Ministry of Planning, Development and Reform


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Tour in 6 minute*

*



*


----------

